# Dear Moscow Gamers!



## madirishman (Aug 8, 2012)

Dear Moscow Gamers!

The Mad Irishman is in Moscow, and looking to find gamers to play with!  My Russian is poor, but I hope some old school gamers will invite me to play with them!

Best regards,
Patrick


----------

